# aftermarket handles



## Flip flop (Feb 21, 2013)

has anyone had any luck with aftermarket handle and grips? or is there an upgrade out there for factor handles?


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Those cork handles mentioned in another thread look great to me, but they are a little too expensive for my needs. http://www.hawgtech.com/


----------



## Flip flop (Feb 21, 2013)

$79.00 sounds high but its hard to say that without seeing the product


----------



## corndog74 (Apr 27, 2011)

Try tour star grips. Much more affordable and feel great also


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Tour Star makes reel handle paddle grips?


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Here ya go...

My Aldebaran BFS with aftermarket handle and Hawgtech knobs. The Hawgtech handle was a little too big and bulky so I switched it over to another handle that I had. I also sanded down the knobs a little too.

Shaved a couple tenths of an ounce off the whole set up... 6'6" rod, reel, and line all comes in around 7.1 oz.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That is nice!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

BRH, is there a semperfi handle?


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

BRH said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> My Aldebaran BFS with aftermarket handle and Hawgtech knobs. The Hawgtech handle was a little too big and bulky so I switched it over to another handle that I had. I also sanded down the knobs a little too.
> 
> Shaved a couple tenths of an ounce off the whole set up... 6'6" rod, reel, and line all comes in around 7.1 oz.


Those are cool!


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Drundel said:


> BRH, is there a semperfi handle?


Yes, I have several of them and love them. I bought one of the hawgtech handles to try out but didn't like it compared to the Semper Fi's. I'll probably buy more of their knobs, but I won't ever buy one of their handles again.


----------

